# North East Shop Shock!!



## candoia aspera

I picked up a copy of the Yellow paper, first time in years and i was shocked at the ammount of shops that are hidden in corners, out of view.
I'm gonna list them, has anyone been to them? If so, what are they like??
Good, Bad or Ugly?

Fins, Paws & Claws (South Shields)

Fish Trek (North Seaton)

Penshaw Aquatics and Reptiles (Penshaw)

The Tropical Team (Gateshead)

Dunston Aquatics and Reptiles (Gateshead)

The Reptile Warehouse (South Hetton

and those are just the one in my local area. 

+ all the other better known shops, it appears we are spoilt for choice!!!


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I live up here and there are 2 I had no idead about :bash:
Well spotted mate. May have a looksy later on.
Stephen


----------



## serpentkid100

wish i lived up nearer to you, never mind when i get my drivin sorted then i'm goin 2 be rivein all over 2 see shops:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Haven't come across any of those!

Worth having a look though. Did you know about Shades of Green in Ashington?

Also I was told about a new one in Hexham, but I'm danged if I can find it.

I decided to call in and have a look on my way back from west Scotland last Tuesday, but couldn't find it! I came in from the A69 roundabout and was told to turn left into the industrial estate. Well I turned left at the Anick turning and drove around all those units, couldn't find it. Came out and took the next left and drove around all those units and still couldn't find it - at which point I gave up and came home.

Anyone tell me where exactly it is?


----------



## Bentley05

hi 

fish trek is a okay shop have a good selection of reptiles
tropical team is the best i think tom who runs it is a great lad
dunston is another good one have some nice animals in
and the reptile warehouse also a good one 

atb
Liam


----------



## Bentley05

Unit 11
Foundry Industrial Estate
Hexham
Northumberland
Ne46 4JHMap 
Tel: *01434 605927*
Mobile: *0790 835 7594*
Fax: *01434 605927*

*also a good one but hard to find lol*


----------



## feorag

Bentley05 said:


> Unit 11
> Foundry Industrial Estate
> Hexham
> Northumberland
> Ne46 4JHMap
> Tel: *01434 605927*
> Mobile: *0790 835 7594*
> Fax: *01434 605927*
> 
> *also a good one but hard to find lol*


Which one is Foundry Industrial Estate? Sorry, can't the map to come up!



Bentley05 said:


> fish trek is a okay shop have a good selection of reptiles


Is that the North Seaton at Ashington? If so whereabouts is that one?


----------



## Bentley05

im not to good with the directions just before u get to the bridge at hexham there is a left turn go down that then its your second right and your there it took us a while to find it to


and the fish trek one is in norh seaton there is a road that goes beside focus diy go down that u will see a caravan storage place near the bottem just before that there is a left turn take that go down that road and its on your right hand side big black gates ej stones its called 

sorry not to good with directions hope it helps a little try ringing the shops they may be able to help more 


Fish Trek at E.J Stone
Shades of Green Garden Centre
Freeman Way
North Seaton Industrial Estate
Ashington
Northumberland
NE63 0YB
Telephone: *01670 851160*


----------



## saxon

I've been to the one in Penshaw.
It's well out of the way down a little street.
The guy is really friendly and although it's only a small shop it is lovely and clean.
There didn't seem to be very much as far as species were concerned but after all you can only fit so much into a small shop!!!!!!!

Isn't the tropical team run by Kevin at Coast to Coast and his friend????


----------



## JohnG

Do you mean Tom Halvorsen Ltd
Unit 383R, Jedburgh Court
Eleventh Avenue, Team Valley ind estate.
Gateshead
Tyne and Wear
NE11 0BQ

A1 turn off after the angel of the north going fom the south near Tesco.

Cheers John


----------



## candoia aspera

feorag said:


> Haven't come across any of those!
> 
> Worth having a look though. Did you know about Shades of Green in Ashington?
> 
> Also I was told about a new one in Hexham, but I'm danged if I can find it.
> 
> I decided to call in and have a look on my way back from west Scotland last Tuesday, but couldn't find it! I came in from the A69 roundabout and was told to turn left into the industrial estate. Well I turned left at the Anick turning and drove around all those units, couldn't find it. Came out and took the next left and drove around all those units and still couldn't find it - at which point I gave up and came home.
> 
> Anyone tell me where exactly it is?


not been to ashington, should look though.

the hexham one is as you say, A69 Hexham turn off (that's left off the roundabout), take the first left then second right, it's well camaflaged. nice little shop and the people are really friendly


----------



## feorag

candoia aspera said:


> not been to ashington, should look though.
> 
> the hexham one is as you say, A69 Hexham turn off (that's left off the roundabout), take the first left then second right, it's well camaflaged. nice little shop and the people are really friendly


It's more than well camouflaged, it must be a chameleon!!

That's where I went first when I tried to find it, cos that was where my old vet told me to go, but I drove into every nook and cranny and couldn't see it. I supposed it may have helped if I'd known what it was called.

Oh well, I'll just have to go back again!

The Shades of Green I mentioned earlier is the same address as the Fish Trek one, I didn't realise it had a different name. Didn't see many fish in there like, mainly normal pets, exotic pets, inverts and reptiles when I was there!


----------



## stephenie191

Just a thought, i looked up all the reptile shops near me and some had been closed down for ages - so hopfully this wont be the same with you, :lol2:


----------



## saxon

JohnG said:


> Do you mean Tom Halvorsen Ltd
> Unit 383R, Jedburgh Court
> Eleventh Avenue, Team Valley ind estate.
> Gateshead
> Tyne and Wear
> NE11 0BQ
> 
> A1 turn off after the angel of the north going fom the south near Tesco.
> 
> Cheers John


Is it not Sainsbury's????
Whereabouts is Tesco's on the Valley????

I've never been but I've heard of it on a thread on here.


----------



## feorag

I'm pretty sure it is Sainsburys.

Has anyone been to the one at Team Valley, it's just cos I'll be there on Thursday morning, so I'd liketo go and have a look around if it's worth the visit.


----------



## JonnyEmm

Do you mean Tom Halvorsen Ltd
Unit 383R, Jedburgh Court
Eleventh Avenue, Team Valley ind estate.
Gateshead
Tyne and Wear
NE11 0BQ

Heading South through the Team Valley from Newcastle to the A1 take the last turning on the left which is 11th Avenue (around 100 yrds from roundabout). Then take your first left then second right. Toms Tropical team is at the top on the right handside can't missit. Though Im sure it's closed on a Tuesdays, but could be wrong 

Jonnny.


----------



## candoia aspera

saxon said:


> Is it not Sainsbury's????
> Whereabouts is Tesco's on the Valley????
> 
> I've never been but I've heard of it on a thread on here.


 
it is a sainsburys, just been today. they've got a few corn morphs, boas but that's about it. they have mud skippers though, i got a bit entrauled by 'em


----------



## BilboBoa

I go to Brians (Penshaw Aquatics) for all my food and equipment, like someone mentioned its only a small shop but he is a good bloke, willing to help and sells the equipment you need, hes busy extending at the moment and should have a good range of stock in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sulcata2big

the reptile warehouse in south hetton is ok iv about 10 times and im from wakefield


----------



## JohnG

You are all correct it is Sainsburys.

JohnG


----------



## Horny Toad

Tropical Team (Tom Halverson Ltd) is now shut on Tuesdays and Wednesdays and has recently expanded on their fish section with another huge wall of fish tanks. And yes its Sainsburys that they are around the corner from. I am not involved with this shop though, both me and Tom (the owner) are good friends and until recently also run a reptile wholesale company as partners, but I have never been involved with Tropical Team - its 100% Toms. Just worth mentioning.

The wholesale reptile company I mentioned is called Zoo Logic and is now a division of Coast to Coast Exotics. We have supplied many of the shops mentioned and all seem nice people - if any one needs contact details for any of the shops contact me via pm.


----------



## tazzyasb

well we did the reptile shop visits on Sunday. As we go to Hexham and Dunston a fair bit and have just visited The Tropical team (I was very disappointed with the corn morph selection its usually pretty good) 

we went to Ashington (really North Seaton.) its huge shed loads of fish, few birds, lots of furries and okay selection of reptiles. Left laughing at the adult normal and amel corn for sale at £165 each. Oh and they had an apricot phase corn (don't you love it when they make there own names up lol) it was a nice pink snow!.

Then we went to The Reptile Warehouse. Its out the way and on the most bizare industrial estate okay selection, good prices (I got an adult BD for £55). Really friendly bunch in there that know there stuff.


----------



## chriskirby101

Just to let you know Cyber Aquatics (est 2003) has now reopened in a 4500 square feet building and is now Cyber Aquatics Reptiles & Pets.

At present we have the largest stock of reptile dry goods and animals in the NE and we are expanding FAST.










































This pictures are a little old , the reptile livestock section is now twice as big.

252 A&B Dukesway
Team Valley
Gateshead
NE11 0JY

0191 4875801
Cyber Aquatics Online


----------



## Horny Toad

chriskirby101 said:


> At present we have the largest stock of reptile dry goods and animals in the NE and we are expanding FAST.


Brave claims! I'll wager that Coast to Coast can lay claim to that one! Good luck with it all, Chris. Shop looks good - Tom told me it all looked very slick. Dont forget Zoo Logic for animal supplies. Best wishes

Kev


----------



## chriskirby101

Ah yeah i meant newcastle.. lol.. Used to saying such things about Marine Fish And corals etc.. lol..


Dry goods though, still more , as to animals soon.................


Chris


----------



## feorag

chriskirby101 said:


> Just to let you know Cyber Aquatics (est 2003) has now reopened in a 4500 square feet building and is now Cyber Aquatics Reptiles & Pets.
> 
> At present we have the largest stock of reptile dry goods and animals in the NE and we are expanding FAST.
> This pictures are a little old , the reptile livestock section is now twice as big.
> 
> 252 A&B Dukesway
> Team Valley
> Gateshead
> NE11 0JY
> 
> 0191 4875801
> Cyber Aquatics Online


Oooh goody! I've got to come to Team Valley a week on Thursday, so I'm gonna come and have a good mooch about!


----------



## Horny Toad

chriskirby101 said:


> Ah yeah i meant newcastle.. lol.. Used to saying such things about Marine Fish And corals etc.. lol..
> 
> 
> Dry goods though, still more , as to animals soon.................
> 
> 
> Chris


No worries! Any help with advice on the animals etc. just give me a shout!


----------



## magic999

I would steer clear of aquatek in north seaton,,their reptile's look a bit cruddy and overpriced...I like reptile allsorts in stevenson road newcastle..good selection and reasonably priced..I paid £90 for my royal, similar beastie in at north seaton £195 and didn't look to healthy.they had a chinchilla that looked like it was breathing it's last...


----------



## monitor mad

1/ tropical team at team valley is a good one (taken over) tom has sold it to(adel who used to work there and her partner)
2/ dunston exotics at dunston , another good shop
3/penshaw aquatics , penshaw village . . . . .
these are 3 good shops well worth a look


----------



## darren.j.b

late reply i no but i work at fish trek and we are expanding in to a new unit right next to our unit at present, we are expading ever more in to repiles and other exotics we will aslo be breeding somemore of our stock, our new unit will be nearly twice the size, atm we carry more than 40 different species of reptiles amphibians and inverts and will getting much much more as soon as we move, estimated opening time october.


----------



## feorag

Hi Darren - it is Darren Bridgewood isn't it? I'm the woman who works at the wildlife sanctuary who got you the Carpet Python. How's he doing?

I've been in the shop a couple of times since, but you weren't there - I was wondering if you'd left, but obviously not!


----------



## darren.j.b

magic999 i dunno when u were looking but our royals are only £75, and reptile alsorts is probly the place you wanna avoide they give out inncorrect advice and 1 month ago i was in there and there was dead beardies and at least 30 royals in a very small tank, different species of chameleon all labeld as chameleon?? all the tortioses foods there just thoughn in the tank etc etc etc, also i have had a few people come in the shop after being sold a beardie with a tank and heatmat and thats it. is that a good shop??????????


----------



## mati120

chriskirby101 said:


> Just to let you know Cyber Aquatics (est 2003) has now reopened in a 4500 square feet building and is now Cyber Aquatics Reptiles & Pets.
> 
> At present we have the largest stock of reptile dry goods and animals in the NE and we are expanding FAST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pictures are a little old , the reptile livestock section is now twice as big.
> 
> 252 A&B Dukesway
> Team Valley
> Gateshead
> NE11 0JY
> 
> 0191 4875801
> Cyber Aquatics Online


For a start they dont have the largest selection of reptiles in the NE they probably have the smallest, they dont have any special reptiles in stock and if you ask me they are really over priced. Also the reptile selection is still exactly the same :bash:


----------



## LauraMartin

sorry dont have time to read all the thread so sorry if this has already been said. dont go near fins paws and claws in shields, its a disgrace! penshaw is the best from your list. there is also reptile hotel in south shields and cyber aquatics in gateshead that u didnt mention, they are both nice shops.


----------

